# Bored at work



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Set up a couple of weeks ago. 20g long, with most things transferred from my previous 14g biocube. 10g sump with external HOB PSK-100H

The second pic is of a nice piece I picked up from NAFB this weekend for $25. If you look closely, just to the right of the very center, you can see the bandit acro crab I got as a hitchhiker


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

This is behind my desk at work btw...


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice setup, especially for just behind your desk! Keep the pictures coming as you add more.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i wish i could have a tank at work


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Have your own business?


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

No, but the company I work for doesn't mind me setting this up (on my own time)


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lucky SOB. I'm allowed to set up a Betta tank under 1 gallon with no filter because I'm at an inbound call center. 

I had assumed they were worried about the computers. Nope, they're worried about power consumption... Cheap!!!!


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

always wished i had a tank at work. such a talk piece being that i am in sales.


----------

